# Philips TV, no picture or sound.



## spiderboyjw (10 mo ago)

I'm at the end of my rope here. I have a Philips model number 47pfl5432d/37, I bought from someone online. They said it works fine, but I get it home to find out that the HDMI ports were all disconnected from the main board. It looked like they just got jiggled off. So, I got an AV-HDMI converter and used that. Then, a few days later, all picture and sound is lost. I tried replacing the main board (even if that wasn't the problem, needed a new one anyway for the HDMI ports). I installed it, and it's still not working. I saw online sometimes it could be the capacitors. I don't see any bulging on any of them. If pictures are needed, I'll provide them. Any tips would be helpful, thank you.


----------



## TonyDi (Oct 28, 2015)

With TVS with LCD back panels, if the back panel is not working, it won't start. It's the same symptom as if the power supply isn't working. A Catch 22. When I worked in the TV repair shop, we used a back panel tester. In your case, it may be the power supply board. Saying that because you didn't mention any issue with the panel before the TV stopped working.


----------



## spiderboyjw (10 mo ago)

TonyDi said:


> With TVS with LCD back panels, if the back panel is not working, it won't start. It's the same symptom as if the power supply isn't working. A Catch 22. When I worked in the TV repair shop, we used a back panel tester. In your case, it may be the power supply board. Saying that because you didn't mention any issue with the panel before the TV stopped working.


When I plug in and turn on the TV I get a click, and the little blue LED indicating it's on. Would that happen if it's the power supply board? I know literally nothing about any of this haha.


----------



## TonyDi (Oct 28, 2015)

I can't say for sure.


----------

